# Ejaculation querie (sorry!)



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Quick question.

on our letter from the clinic it says for dp to abstain from ejaculation for 3 days prior to EC, but my question is does it matter when the last ejaculation was, before that if that makes sense!
  For eg. does it matter when dp comes to do his sample on EC day, that his last er, release might have been a week before??

Sorry if it's a silly question, i blame the drugs. 

Katy. xxxxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Rule of thumb is that whenever a male partner has to do a sperm sample the ideal is 2 to 4 days prior to the date should be the last ejaculation. No more no less!!!!

Ruth


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks for your reply Ruth.

I have EC on tuesday, (they have brought it forward.) if we release(!) tonight will it be ok in time for tuesday (else it will have been  over a week) sorry if tmi but am panicking now!

Thanks.

Katy. xx


----------

